# Need to find a home for my GSD



## swamprat1

Not sure where to really post this and I do hope I am not breaking any rules. If I am, I apologize. The reason I put this here, I have been told that my GSD is pureblood, but I do not have papers. As such I was not sure if I could post in the adoption section. 

I have a male GSD that is about 4 years old. We have had him for two months. We had an incident today unfortunately that involved fear aggression with my mom's dog. I am currently away from home on business so my wife has been taking care of Marco, our GSD. We share a yard with my mom. She had a rat terrier dog that was about 12 years old. When I took Marco in, we were told that he did not do well with other dogs and was very aggressive with them. So we made every effort to ensure that the two of them were not out at the same time. Unfortunately, today my wife and mom unknowingly let them out at the same time. I say all this just so that if anyone is interested in Marco they know what to expect. I really do not want to get rid of him, but my wife and mom are somewhat traumatized by the event. My wife is also worried about him being around the kids, though he has done great with them. Personally I do not think he would ever harm them. But my wife has said that she would prefer he not go to a home with small kids. We did have just a bit of trouble with him trying to bully our four year old the first couple days, but this was resolved very easily. Mainly I just let my son lead him around the yard for about an hour or so. After that they have been good friends. But as I have said, my wife is very worried now and though she,nor I, does not want anything bad to happen to Marco, such as taking him to a shelter, she would like to find another home for him. 
If you are interested or have any questions please contact me by pm or you can send email to [email protected] 
Thanks, and again if this breaks any rules I apologize.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I would look into local rescues in your area.....rescues not shelters. Many will take him, evaluate him, foster him, and then find him a home that will suit him. Did he kill the terrier? His issues really could be worked on if you guys are willing and able to provide the time, but if not then a rescue is probably your best bet


----------



## Deuce

Zoeys mom said:


> I would look into local rescues in your area.....rescues not shelters. Many will take him, evaluate him, foster him, and then find him a home that will suit him. Did he kill the terrier? His issues really could be worked on if you guys are willing and able to provide the time, but if not then a rescue is probably your best bet


I totally agree.


----------



## Emoore

Zoeys mom said:


> I would look into local rescues in your area.....rescues not shelters. Many will take him, evaluate him, foster him, and then find him a home that will suit him.


I agree with going the rescue route, but most will be a lot more amenable to taking him if YOU can foster him yourself. Most foster homes are full to the gills with dogs from shelters.


----------



## swamprat1

I will look into rescue's in my area. He did kill the terrier. I know the issues can be worked through, but my wife saw the whole thing and now she is real nervous around the dog. Thanks for the advice on the rescue.


----------



## Jax08

Please make sure to disclose this incident to the rescues. Most fosters have animals of their own. You can ask them to do a courtesy post on petfinder to help find him a home.

Have you ever tested him with large dogs?


----------



## swamprat1

No worries, I will. I most likely would foster him myself as like it was said they are usually full as well as him not doing well with other dogs. To be honest, I hope that after I get home and things settle down that maybe everyone will relax and we are able to keep him. Like I said, he does really well with the kids and people in general. We were trying to work with him on his aggression issues, but it did not help that my mom's dog was very aggressive toward's him as well. That is why I tried so hard to keep them away from each other.


----------



## Jax08

Offering to foster until a home can be found might be key to getting help from a rescue. 

Hire a good trainer who works with prey drive. Do you know if he went after the small dog first or if he reacted to the small dog being aggressive towards him?


----------



## swamprat1

Not real sure which one started it. My wife was washing out his water bowl and letting him run around the yard. my mom did not realize he was out and let her dog out. My wife said she heard something around the side of the house and they were already fighting.


----------



## KZoppa

question of curiosity that will most likely lead to more questions. WHY do you share a backyard with your mom? (like i said that would most likely lead to more questions) knowing you had a dog and your mom had a dog that were animal aggressive, why did you not set up a seperate run area so they could be seperated by a fence?!


----------



## Lucy Dog

KZoppa said:


> question of curiosity that will most likely lead to more questions. WHY do you share a backyard with your mom? (like i said that would most likely lead to more questions) knowing you had a dog and your mom had a dog that were animal aggressive, why did you not set up a seperate run area so they could be seperated by a fence?!


I think what's done is done. It's sad that an innocent and defenseless dog lost it's life due to an easily avoidable mistake by it's humans, but there's no going back in time. Hopefully all parties involved have learned from their mistakes.

It's seems like the OP has his heart in the right place and is trying to do what's best for not only the dog but his family as well.


----------



## swamprat1

we live on the same piece of land as them. it's five acres total and none of it is fenced in. He does have his own kennel though. my mom's dog was not normally aggressive. She did fine with other dog's, just did not like Marco. He was good about not leaving the yard so we let him out to run around when we are outside. We would just let each other know when the other was out.


----------



## KZoppa

Lucy Dog said:


> I think what's done is done. It's sad that an innocent and defenseless dog lost it's life due to an easily avoidable mistake by it's humans, but there's no going back in time. Hopefully all parties involved have learned from their mistakes.
> 
> It's seems like the OP has his heart in the right place and is trying to do what's best for not only the dog but his family as well.


*i did say it was a question of curiousity. *



swamprat1 said:


> we live on the same piece of land as them. it's five acres total and none of it is fenced in. He does have his own kennel though. my mom's dog was not normally aggressive. She did fine with other dog's, just did not like Marco. He was good about not leaving the yard so we let him out to run around when we are outside. We would just let each other know when the other was out.


 
*thats awesome you guys have that much space available. Sorry your mom lost her dog. Some dogs just dont get along. I was just curious as to why the property wasnt fenced. *


----------



## swamprat1

We just haven't been able to fence in a larger area than his kennel. I was laid off shortly after we took Marco in, so we have not been able to do much in that area.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

dog to dog aggression is not the same as dog to human aggression. 

Because a dog kills another animal, does not mean it will attack/kill a human. 

I'm sorry your wife and mom had to witness this, and sad for the terrier. I can see why they'd be nervous with the kids however, if he's been great with your kids than I don't see that as being a concern.

If you must rehome him, as well as rescues, check with your local vet, sometimes clients are looking for a dog and go thru their vet


----------



## VegasResident

Jako is correct. They do not always translate back and forth. Does he show any fear aggression towards humans? If not, your problem is animal not human. I have had dog to dog fear agression after mine was attacked by an off leash dog. After than we just kept her away from other dogs and she was a sweet dog to the day she died.


----------



## swamprat1

I am aware that dog to dog aggression does not necessarily translate to dog to human aggression. But as much as I do not want to find a new home for Marco, I cannot have a dog that my wife will not feel comfortable around.


----------



## doggiedad

so your dog gets into a scrap with
your Mothers dog so now you want
to rehome him. that's so lame.


----------



## GSDElsa

The problem is, dogs that have that much difference in size can get in trouble with one another--whether or not they have "dog aggression" or not. Even overly rough play can result in a rat terrier ending up horribly hurt or dead. GSD's generally have a strong prety drive as it is. Elsa has killed chipmunks, but I certainly don't worry about her being bad with children.

Unfortunately, you guys failed the dog in this instance. He never should have been outside alone. Even if your mom's dog wasn't a factor, another loose dog and him could have gotten into it. Another animal could have come into the yard. Any number of issues. Especially since you were aware of the situation when you took him...it takes extra diligence with these types of dogs.

But as others have said, dog aggression usually does not transfer into human aggression. I owuld say very rarely even. I hope he's given another chance. If not, then please go the route of a reputable resuce.


----------



## Lucy Dog

doggiedad said:


> so your dog gets into a scrap with
> your Mothers dog so now you want
> to rehome him. that's so lame.


The dog killed the mothers terrier. Now the mother and wife are scared of the dog. It's really not an ideal situation for anyone (dog and humans) and wouldn't be the worst reason for rehoming a dog. Hopefully the dog is adopted by a good home and this type of situation never happens again. 

At least the OP's asking for advice from people with experience in adoptions and what not and he's not just dumping the dog off at the shelter to die. Seems to me like he's looking out for the well being of everyone here.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Thats not lame and this man did not FAIL his dog....he was out of town- beyond his control. Accidents happen even when due diligence is taken and the outcome was far from lame but deadly and painful for his mother and wife. Now the dog is gone and not a target, but what if his mother wants another small dog, what if a fence is just not in the budget anytime soon, or the mother and wife can not deal with the GSD's presence after what happened? This guy wants to keep his dog, but has to do what is best for his relationship with his mother and wife. Tough choice for sure and painful but so not lame


----------



## Akk578

May I suggest dividing the yard?? Instead of rehoming the dog. That way if your mom gets another dog or has another dog that this wont happen again. Dogs are a part of the family too and he loves you as much if not more than you love him.


----------



## Jax08

Have you been able to contact any GSD rescues yet? ARe you away from home for business alot? If you choose to foster him until a new home can be found, how will your wife deal with being left to care for him while your gone? Will she be ok with that?

I absolutely agree that dog on dog aggression does NOT transfer to children. Mine is fear aggression, which is different than true dog aggression, but she will sit right back and be so gentle with little children.

In the meantime, do NOT let him outside if he isn't on a leash or in a fenced area. If a strange dog wanders into your yard, you could have alot of trouble. Including defending your dog in court.


----------



## swamprat1

Haven't had a chance to talk to the rescue yet. As for me being away, I do travel a bit for the Guard going to different schools and stuff. I am going to try to get in touch with the rescue this week though. My wife does not really have a problem with feeding him while I am away, she is just not comfortable letting him out of his kennel. 

And just so whoever made the post, he was not outside unsupervised. We do not generally have other dogs wander to our house and Marco is good about staying in the yard so we let him run around off leash while we are outside. My wife was cleaning out his waterbowl and my mom did not realize he was outside when she let her dog out. It's not like anyone intentionally put them together. It was an accident, terrible and tragic, but still an accident. I could understand everyone getting upset if it was a deliberate act but it was not.


----------



## CaliBoy

swamprat1: My first GSD killed a relative's chihuahua after the chihuahua attacked him twice. During a visit, the relative was told clearly not to let his dog in the backyard where the GSD was and purposely ignored the advice. It is very traumatic when this happens, so I understand how your wife feels. However, the GSD lived to be almost 14 and was always gentle and loving to children to the day he died. But it is true that if your wife is traumatized, it would be very hard to keep him.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

swamprat1, I am really sorry this happened and hope it works out that you will be able to keep him. I understand how traumatized your wife and mother must be. But...Please add me to the list of "dog" aggressive" does not equal "people aggressive" views. My old GSD is 12.5 now. Got her from the pound when she was 2. She has ALWAYS been dog aggressive. Never a problem, because I don't have other dogs. My kids were 2, 7, and 11 at the time. My dog has always been wonderful with them. She has also always been wonderful with any other creature I brought into the house - bird, rabbit, and guinea pigs. Just can't be a dog. 

I know you know this. I hope you can convince your wife that it is true.
Best of luck to you and your boy.
Jan


----------

